# First 2008 Ohio swarm!!!



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I have had pretty good luck getting them by pushing a peice of old brood comb (not an entire frame, just a good sized chunk of comb) into the cluster. A bunch of them crawl on, I shake them into the box and repeat. I have found that the queen will usually crawl right onto the comb and you can catch her and cage her. Then when you put her in the box, the rest is history.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I use the Lemongrass oil in the bait hives but I don't really think you need it with the swarms. I think it may confuse them as to where there queen is. Looks like you could still scoop some pretty good amount's of bee's off the trunk and dump them into your hive. Alway's a challenge, good luck.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Way to go! Nice photo.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I am down in Cincinnati...

Here was one from Mother's Day and the other 4 days later...



















In between those two I caught I saw one starting to swarm up about a mile from my farm but I had a while bunch of washed greens I was delivering to my spring market and and did not have time to catch 'em.

The first is doing well. Its been a little over a week, the queen is laying and I have increased the brood area by one medium. Not too sure if I got the queen in the second but I hope to have her opened up next week after out first hay cutting to find out if I did.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice looking swarms... I had to pull a swarm during the rain myself...


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, nothing but rain here. We are nearly 8" over our average right now.


----------

